# trouble behind the house



## robert carter (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## robert carter (Mar 12, 2017)

Checked a camera I had out a while and got way to many of these fellas. This looks like a biggen!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2017)

robert carter said:


> Checked a camera I had out a while and got way to many of these fellas. This looks like a biggen!!



Looks very healthy too.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Mar 12, 2017)

Yeah that one looks big and healthy


----------



## bronco611 (Mar 13, 2017)

looks like he may find the business end of an arrow.


----------



## jekilpat (Mar 13, 2017)

Looks like you need to set some traps Robert.  I've caught several since hunting season on my place.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 13, 2017)

Swampers yotes controll!!!!!!!!

Bet RC puts a few down!


----------



## kingfish (Mar 14, 2017)

In that first picture it looks like it is giving you the "Yea, I'm here, what are you going to do" look.


----------



## Redbow (Mar 14, 2017)

kingfish said:


> In that first picture it looks like it is giving you the "Yea, I'm here, what are you going to do" look.



I kinda think he knows its over for him, or her whichever..


----------



## bronco611 (Mar 14, 2017)

I think the yote is taunting you saying catch me if you can old man!


----------

